# Was ist eine gute Pfad Struktur für Websites.



## suntrop (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,


ich würde gerne mal wissen welche Pfad Struktur, einer
Website, ihr bevorzugt.
Alle Bilder im Unterverzeichnis /images, alle Downloads
im Unterverzeichnis /downloads etc.
Oder doch lieber in den jeweiligen Verzeichnissen selber.
Bsp.
 /produkt_a/images/
                    /html
                    /pdf

 /produkt_b/images/
                    /html
                    /pdf
Für meine letzte Website habe ich folende Lösung ausprobiert.








Wie seht ihr das?


Würde mich mal interessieren, und was sind die spezifischen 
Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## dtdesign (7. Mai 2004)

Ich sehe in solcheiner Struktur kein Problem solange ( und jetzt kommt das Aber ) du selber noch durchsteigst, was wo liegt. Ich baue Seiten in purem HTML so in etwa auf: ( > "/" ; >> Ein Verzeichnis tiefer etc. )

> Index
>> Home
>>> Images
>>>> Header
>>>> Footer
>> News
>>> Images
>>>> Header
>>>> Kategorien
>>>> Temp
usw.

Um mal am Rande zu bemerken, um dir einen Vergleich zu bieten, wie ich es in php mache:

> Index
>> Content
>> System
>> Images
>>> Home
>>> News
usw.


----------

